# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  European Wasp treatment... a new approach

## chalkyt

Hi All 
European Wasps really start making a pest of themselves again and the nests are almost impossible to find. I am sure everyone has the same problem. 
I stumbled across this treatment which doesn't need you to find the nest... and on our first go it seems to work although it might take a few treatments to do the job completely. There is a Youtube by a fellow called Scott Drafin which explains things. I found it by Googling "European Wasp Treatments" (sorry, must figure out how to link the Youtube clip to the forum) 
Anyhow if anyone is being bothered by these pests, it might be worth a go. 
Get a small tin of fishy cat food and stir in four drops of Frontline (the active ingredient is Fipronil 10%). The wasps will come after the protein but bees don't. The wasps take the food and Fipronel back to the Queen and colony and after a few days we found a pile of dead wasps around a nest. The nest did recover a bit after a week or so but as we now knew where it was we were able to do the more conventional spray and powder treatment. 
I imagine that a few traps over a period of time would get rid of the nest completely... even if you can't find the nest. 
Anyhow I thought it was worth passing it on as everyone has problems with the wasps this time of the year.

----------


## METRIX

> Hi All 
>  (sorry, must figure out how to link the Youtube clip to the forum) 
> .

----------


## Pendejo

God I hope that's not a fork he uses to eat with. Fipronil is nasty stuff, don't want it anywhere near eating utensils!

----------

